# Panic in ffs_valloc



## ForTozs (Jun 21, 2012)

What would be the cause of this panic? I get the message:


```
Panic in ffs_valloc
```

and my computer just restarts. I can only boot in single-user mode. It may be related to a bwn driver or maybe an incorrectly unmounted USB. I really don't know, but I'm running out of ideas and patience.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 22, 2012)

In single user mode, have you unmounted the USB? Checked each filesystem for a /lost+found to empty? Ran *fsck_ffs -y* on each filesystem and device?  (Just guessing...it could be any number of things.)


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. I did try *fsck_ffs -y* but I did not know about any /lost+found. I've decided to reinstall one last time, but it*'*s not looking good. I still get an 
	
	



```
RX decryption attempted
```
 error after my wifi starts. I have a feeling this card might not work with FreeBSD. I appreciate the response.


----------

